# Shall I???



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

Buy a gorgeous blue and white 4 years old cob with a temperament to die for. Hoys potential. Hunted to date and was well behaved. Very tempted! but he is £5250! is this too much? how do people manage with 2 horses? x


----------



## Mongoose11 (3 October 2015)

Are you able to double your time commitment? I don't get it when people say 'got two so might as well have three'. The only thing that won't be doubled is travelling to and from the yard. Post his ad?


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

Mongoose11 said:



			Are you able to double your time commitment? I don't get it when people say 'got two so might as well have three'. The only thing that won't be doubled is travelling to and from the yard. Post his ad?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is time that will be the factor. I will try to post link


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

http://www.ntequine.co.uk/horses-for-sale/forsale9.php


----------



## Mongoose11 (3 October 2015)

He's young and I can't see what puts him at £5250 other than he's a nice sort, is proving reliable and is blue. I'm not keen on how he's been started by the looks of his frame in the flat work. Pm Adorable Alice, if I was looking at this type of youngster then I'd want to know what she thought of it.


----------



## FlyingCircus (3 October 2015)

Really not a fan, but can't quite put my finger on why!


----------



## shortstuff99 (3 October 2015)

He's way too expensive, I've bought GP potential dressage horses for less!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (3 October 2015)

Usually I'm all for more horses but I don't like this ones eye, however if you are smitten go and have a look. Seems a hell of a lot of money for a 4 year old. I would also bulk at a horse that had been hunted at four, but that is a really personal thing I know a lot of people don't care or even like that sort of thing.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



http://www.ntequine.co.uk/horses-for-sale/forsale9.php

Click to expand...

Knowing of that yard, I'd say the ad would be genuine, tho I would query how many times he has hunted. (those are pics of the Newcomers meet last weekend).
I'd be a little wary on how the horse is going tho in some of the pics  - v overbent & on the forehand, neither is a trait I like in anything, let alone a 4yr old.


----------



## alice.j (3 October 2015)

Not a fan, personally. Very over bent (as most of the for sale horses seem to be) and he looks a bit uncomfortable I think. I wouldn't buy him for a tenth of what is being asked!


----------



## ycbm (3 October 2015)

Second to last picture, landing foreleg?


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Usually I'm all for more horses but I don't like this ones eye, however if you are smitten go and have a look. Seems a hell of a lot of money for a 4 year old. I would also bulk at a horse that had been hunted at four, but that is a really personal thing I know a lot of people don't care or even like that sort of thing.
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with his eyes?


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

alice.j said:



			Not a fan, personally. Very over bent (as most of the for sale horses seem to be) and he looks a bit uncomfortable I think. I wouldn't buy him for a tenth of what is being asked!
		
Click to expand...

oh I know he is over bent but this can be easily corrected x


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

Mongoose11 said:



			He's young and I can't see what puts him at £5250 other than he's a nice sort, is proving reliable and is blue. I'm not keen on how he's been started by the looks of his frame in the flat work. Pm Adorable Alice, if I was looking at this type of youngster then I'd want to know what she thought of it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I will PM her x


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

How do I pm her? never done this before!


----------



## ester (3 October 2015)

He won't stay blue and white for long as he is going grey.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

ycbm said:



			Second to last picture, landing foreleg?
		
Click to expand...

? not sure what you mean


----------



## MargotC (3 October 2015)

I'd personally find the price a bit steep. Would he be as tempting if he was a different colour? That said if what it says in the ad about his temperament is accurate, you like him, and you have the time and the means it might be worth trying him.


----------



## Leo Walker (3 October 2015)

I dont like him at all. Hes already overtopped for his bone at 4yr old, by the time hes 7yr old hes going to bulk up massively, so its only going to get worse. His way of going is terrible for a pro yard. And second the person who said they don't like his eye. Hes got a very small eye, and thats not going to change. I always think that gives them a mean look, no matter how nice they are.

I'm sure my horse could be pulled to shreds, but then again I wasnt advertising him as a 4yr old going like that for in excess of 5k


----------



## ester (3 October 2015)

It is bent backwards at the knee. 

I did think from his confo pic that he was perhaps a bit back at the knee anyway. I'm not sure I see his confo as top class, not sure he has enough shoulder/length of neck but no expert.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

ester said:



			It is bent backwards at the knee. 

I did think from his confo pic that he was perhaps a bit back at the knee anyway. I'm not sure I see his confo as top class, not sure he has enough shoulder/length of neck but no expert.
		
Click to expand...


No I am no expert either but yard has a good reputation.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

MargotC said:



			I'd personally find the price a bit steep. Would he be as tempting if he was a different colour? That said if what it says in the ad about his temperament is accurate, you like him, and you have the time and the means it might be worth trying him.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think he will be worth seeing.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2015)

Cob body on spindly legs. Probably been schooled in draw reins, judging by the 'outline' which the vendors seem keen to show off.

Probably a pleasant enough little chap for a lightweight rider,  but never HOYS material.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Cob body on spindly legs. Probably been schooled in draw reins, judging by the 'outline' which the vendors seem keen to show off.

Probably a pleasant enough little chap for a lightweight rider,  but never HOYS material.
		
Click to expand...

oh thanks for your opinion.  I don't want him to do HOYS just a RC allrounder type. I presume you know about cobs


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			oh thanks for your opinion.  I don't want him to do HOYS just a RC allrounder type. I presume you know about cobs
		
Click to expand...

I do have cobs, but for performance, not for showing (which tbh is not my thing). I would not expect him to show at a high level, as he is light of bone for his type. I think that he could make a nice RC allrounder, and could show at local level.

Not impressed with the overbending, and not sure how easy that will be to correct.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 October 2015)

Not good enough conformation for me at that money .
I think he will  mature to be  heavy topped as he's light on bone for type and that is never good for soundness .
He on his forehand and over bent in every picture so your not buying any useful training just a great load of issues to correct .


----------



## ester (3 October 2015)

He is priced as a potential show cob with good confo not a 4 yo RC all rounder though.


----------



## Clodagh (3 October 2015)

You see so many LW cobs who are really just fat, hogged small hunters. Don't think he would worry the judge at HOYS for long.
I like him though, and coloureds aren't my thing.

ETA I think he is tied in at the knee? There is only one photo with his legs straight, and in that one the light makes it difficult to see. It really is a pro yard, they put a lot of thought into the photos.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 October 2015)

ester said:



			He is priced as a potential show cob with good confo not a 4 yo RC all rounder though.
		
Click to expand...

Even though he is NOT actually a potential HOYS horse.  His confo isn't good enough for HOYS, how on earth is he standing in the stationary picture - back legs far too close, front legs far too far apart?    And he has been ridden very badly, the main reason he is on the forehand and overbent is the the rider is tipped forward in just about every picture.  If that is the standard of his schooling, he would need to be re-started imo.  And I certainly wouldn't pay more than £2000 to do that with this particular cob.

So, OP, in answer to your question; "No!"  But it's your money, your choice.


----------



## Nudibranch (3 October 2015)

I do think he's light on bone, and for a pro yard the schooling is dismal. As for his eye, I think he looks quite kind and genuine despite slightly piggy eyes, and he does have a lot of white in one which often gives the wrong impression. He looks like he is trying hard and being asked a lot of for a 4yo (my 4 yo is just doing short hacks and that's all for example). The price is ridiculous - I guess they're playing on his (current) colour which is a bit silly really. I would say in the region of 2K and not much more tbh.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

Clodagh said:



			You see so many LW cobs who are really just fat, hogged small hunters. Don't think he would worry the judge at HOYS for long.
I like him though, and coloureds aren't my thing.

ETA I think he is tied in at the knee? There is only one photo with his legs straight, and in that one the light makes it difficult to see. It really is a pro yard, they put a lot of thought into the photos.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I like him not bothered about HOYS just a good temperament which he has.


----------



## alice.j (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Yes I like him not bothered about HOYS just a good temperament which he has.
		
Click to expand...


I think you could get the same temperament for a lot less money, IMHO. If you can afford it, go and see him, but for me, it's a huge no.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

alice.j said:



			I think you could get the same temperament for a lot less money, IMHO. If you can afford it, go and see him, but for me, it's a huge no.
		
Click to expand...

I can afford it and my youngster is going on holiday so it would be nice to  have something to hack about on. The others I have seen advertised have been more money!


----------



## kassieg (3 October 2015)

For 5k I'd want a very nicely bred 4 year old which is either broken or unbroken but likely to go very far in whichever discipline & tbh I've seen some for less than 5k. He makes ny 6 year old look veey cheap at 6k! 


I'm not a fan of him sorry, not just the price even if he was 3.5k i wouldn't look twice, there is something about him I'm unsure on


----------



## ozpoz (3 October 2015)

I like him, don't think he is top class, but nice enough to show. I don't think there is anything I don't like about his eye, but a couple of the photos distort this a bit.  He seems to have a sweet attitude, and if he is sound, then go and see him. Temperament and soundness are key features of a good cob, and we can't judge this from a photo.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

ozpoz said:



			I like him, don't think he is top class, but nice enough to show. I don't think there is anything I don't like about his eye, but a couple of the photos distort this a bit.  He seems to have a sweet attitude, and if he is sound, then go and see him. Temperament and soundness are key features of a good cob, and we can't judge this from a photo.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I will go and see him-thanks.


----------



## Luci07 (3 October 2015)

End of the day, it's your money and your time. A horse is worth what you are willing to pay for it. Go and have a look. If you like him, then have a think about what his value is to and if you can, PM AA as she knows her stuff about cobs. He isn't full established physically and will change, but this is your call!


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 October 2015)

ester said:



			He won't stay blue and white for long as he is going grey.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Pie's mum (3 October 2015)

I like him. But then I'm biased as I have one who is really quite similar colouring even down to the eye, and he is my horse of a lifetime in spite of not having the best confirmation. Would I pay £5k for him? Probably not. But if you have the money, you love how he rides, have the time to spend on his schooling and you feel he's capable of doing what you want.... And of course passes the vet!!!

Edited to add mine is still blue and white at the age of 19 but he is roan rather than dappled on his blue bits!


----------



## Goldenstar (3 October 2015)

The only person who needs to like a horse is the person who buys it .


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

yes true Goldenstar! have PM Alice to get her thoughts on him.


----------



## ester (3 October 2015)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Even though he is NOT actually a potential HOYS horse.  His confo isn't good enough for HOYS, how on earth is he standing in the stationary picture - back legs far too close, front legs far too far apart?    And he has been ridden very badly, the main reason he is on the forehand and overbent is the the rider is tipped forward in just about every picture.  If that is the standard of his schooling, he would need to be re-started imo.  And I certainly wouldn't pay more than £2000 to do that with this particular cob.

So, OP, in answer to your question; "No!"  But it's your money, your choice.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that was my point you could take 3k off the price if he were marketed at a RC allrounder. They appear to think he is something more special than he is.



hihosilver said:



			Yes I like him not bothered about HOYS just a good temperament which he has.
		
Click to expand...

Have you met him? Also plenty of 4yo are lovely until they hit 5 . It is a lot of money for good temperament. 



ozpoz said:



			I like him, don't think he is top class, but nice enough to show. I don't think there is anything I don't like about his eye, but a couple of the photos distort this a bit.  He seems to have a sweet attitude, and if he is sound, then go and see him. Temperament and soundness are key features of a good cob, and we can't judge this from a photo.
		
Click to expand...

Arguably soundness is linked to good confo, I'd want a good look at those front legs in person and whether he is back and/or tied in at the knee. 



Pie's mum said:



			I like him. But then I'm biased as I have one who is really quite similar colouring even down to the eye, and he is my horse of a lifetime in spite of not having the best confirmation. Would I pay £5k for him? Probably not. But if you have the money, you love how he rides, have the time to spend on his schooling and you feel he's capable of doing what you want.... And of course passes the vet!!!

Edited to add mine is still blue and white at the age of 19 but he is roan rather than dappled on his blue bits!
		
Click to expand...

True roans usually keep dark points and face, it is the greying in this chaps face which suggest he is greying to me.

But I imagine regardless of others taking time to give opinions you will carry on anyway OP and any horse is worth whatever someone will pay for it, regardless of what anyone else thinks.


----------



## BBH (3 October 2015)

The worse thing you can ever do is post a thread about a potential purchase on this site .


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 October 2015)

If he's 153 cm now, he's obviously going to grow out of the max height for cob classes. Maybe something to consider for future ambitions.

Looking at the horse next door to mine who is HOYS material, I think the price and advert are way OTT.


----------



## Leo Walker (3 October 2015)

ester said:



			Have you met him? Also plenty of 4yo are lovely until they hit 5 . It is a lot of money for good temperament.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was lovely as a 4yr old, as a 5yr old hes a very different horse! Hes found 5th gear and he wants to go, go, go all the time. Medium trot is his favourite party trick at the minute, whether its asked for or not. We've also had lots of issues to work through on the ground as he is pushing boundaries left right and centre. I have no doubt he will settle down so long as I keep on top of him, but there are times I would cheerfully hand him over to the gypsies and walk away without a backwards glance!


----------



## Deltaflyer (3 October 2015)

I quite like him, probably because he's similar in colour and stamp to my own boy who has become my horse of a lifetime. However, I paid around £2k less for mine just under two years ago when he was 5 rising 6 which I think for a nice natured all rounder would be a more reasonable price. 

They've clearly asked more because they are touting him as HOYS potential which, IMHo he isn't. He looks to me like an ISH with a hogged mane. 

OP, if you like him, go and see him in person and try him. You might find you really don't like him in the flesh, you might love him, but you can't tell those kind of things from photos. Then if you really like him see if they'll shift on price.


----------



## Amymay (3 October 2015)

I like him, as a bog standard all rounder. He is not HOYS potential in any shape or form. If he was, he'd be cheap at the advertised price.

Price wise for what he is - he's expensive.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

amymay said:



			I like him, as a bog standard all rounder. He is not HOYS potential in any shape or form. If he was, he'd be cheap at the advertised price.

Price wise for what he is - he's expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I want. I agree he is a bit expensive but he is very unflappable.  You cant put a price on safety.


----------



## spookypony (3 October 2015)

How do you know he's unflappable, beyond the seller's word?


----------



## Amymay (3 October 2015)

No, you can't put a price on safety.  But at four, I gaurantee he's not unflappable. 

You need to go and see him, try him and make a decision from there. If you're happy to pay over the odds, fill your boots


----------



## MargotC (3 October 2015)

From personal experience, even the most bombproof young horses can go through a serious difficult phase after a year or two. So if I was paying that much mainly because the horse was sold as unflappable I would be happier to go for a slightly older sort likely to have the kevins/testing phase over with. Just my personal opinion as a happy hacker. Of course if OP is happy to sort such a phase out if it happens then ignore this. x


----------



## ozpoz (3 October 2015)

In the standing pic he is having his girth done up, presumably to show that he doesn't need to be held to do this. I don't think it is a pic of him being stood up to show his conformation at all and that may be why he has slightly braced himself.  : )


----------



## Tobiano (3 October 2015)

Well, I think he is pretty, and quite possibly a very nice kind sort BUT, I think he is too expensive for what he is and although I don't know much about it myself I would take notice of what some of the experts on here say about conformation and way of going.  It's very tempting to want a 2nd horse though isn't it!!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 October 2015)

please dont take this the wrong way but OP you clearly want to buy this horse as you are dismissing all the negative comments on here, so why did you ask? If you like him that much go and see him and buy him. If you dont mind paying over the odds and he ticks all your boxes (once you've viewed him, ridden him, had him vetted etc) then go for it.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

amymay said:



			No, you can't put a price on safety.  But at four, I gaurantee he's not unflappable. 

You need to go and see him, try him and make a decision from there. If you're happy to pay over the odds, fill your boots 

Click to expand...

Yes I know no horse is unflappable. I will go and see him.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

Paint Me Proud said:



			please dont take this the wrong way but OP you clearly want to buy this horse as you are dismissing all the negative comments on here, so why did you ask? If you like him that much go and see him and buy him. If you dont mind paying over the odds and he ticks all your boxes (once you've viewed him, ridden him, had him vetted etc) then go for it.
		
Click to expand...

Actually the post was about having 2 horses!!! I only posted him as I was asked to!


----------



## Frumpoon (3 October 2015)

He's v cute x


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Actually the post was about having 2 horses!!! I only posted him as I was asked to!
		
Click to expand...

You asked if you should buy him, if the price was too much...


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2015)

OP does have a certain reputation on HHO..

https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?704071-another-puppy!


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP does have a certain reputation on HHO..

https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?704071-another-puppy!
		
Click to expand...

that has nothing to do with this post. please stick to the current post.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 October 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP does have a certain reputation on HHO..

https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?704071-another-puppy!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## twiggy2 (3 October 2015)

Paint Me Proud said:








Click to expand...

he is nicer than the cob


----------



## twiggy2 (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Buy a gorgeous blue and white 4 years old cob with a temperament to die for. Hoys potential. Hunted to date and was well behaved. Very tempted! but he is £5250! is this too much? how do people manage with 2 horses? x
		
Click to expand...




hihosilver said:



			Actually the post was about having 2 horses!!! I only posted him as I was asked to!
		
Click to expand...

Nope you asked about buying this particular horse, comments have been negative but as always you ignore those, i never understand why you post for opinions


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			Nope you asked about buying this particular horse, comments have been negative but as always you ignore those, i never understand why you post for opinions[/

I did post a picture and ad but yes I have my heart set on him. I am taking opinions on board but as Amymay said I wont know until I see him in the flesh and will be going next week to see him.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			he is nicer than the cob
		
Click to expand...

Yes and I have reported this


----------



## ester (3 October 2015)

Me neither tbh, as they clearly aren't really wanted.........again. 

ozpoz I have been judging from the stood up unsaddled pic for confo.


----------



## Amymay (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Actually the post was about having 2 horses!!! I only posted him as I was asked to!
		
Click to expand...

No, you asked three questions.


----------



## ester (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Yes and I have reported this
		
Click to expand...

Reported what exactly?? The hot bloke?


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Yes and I have reported this
		
Click to expand...

You've reported twiggy2 for preferring the bloke to the cob :confused3:?


----------



## Amymay (3 October 2015)

Paint Me Proud said:








Click to expand...

He was on Graham Norton last night. Very funny guy.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 October 2015)

amymay said:



			He was on Graham Norton last night. Very funny guy.
		
Click to expand...

I saw it. Loved his impression of Graham! Although he did seem quite nervous behind the outward charm.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2015)

Who is he?


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

rather have my cob!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 October 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Who is he?
		
Click to expand...

Tom Hiddleston (War Horse, Thor, Avengers, Hollow Crown etc)

Google him, you wont be disappointed!


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2015)

Paint Me Proud said:



			Tom Hiddleston (War Horse, Thor, Avengers, Hollow Crown etc)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Very nice .


----------



## ozpoz (3 October 2015)

ester said:



			Me neither tbh, as they clearly aren't really wanted.........again.

ozpoz I have been judging from the stood up unsaddled pic for confo.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, sorry ester - I scrolled up the pics, not down.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			rather have my cob!
		
Click to expand...

So you bought him then? 

Have fun with him.


----------



## twiggy2 (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Yes and I have reported this
		
Click to expand...

for what?


----------



## FlyingCircus (3 October 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			So you bought him then? 

Have fun with him.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's why they're getting their knickers in a twist - they actually already bought him and wanted everyone to say how lovely he is


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

FlyingCircus said:



			Maybe that's why they're getting their knickers in a twist - they actually already bought him and wanted everyone to say how lovely he is 

Click to expand...

No I haven't bought him have emailed him to Alice to see what she thinks of him- he is still on site if you look!


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



http://www.ntequine.co.uk/horses-for-sale/forsale9.php

Click to expand...

I am feel quite embarrassed at the suggestions that my thoughts are required.  But here goes.

If his temperament is as advertised, he will fetch a decent price.  He is not a cob, show or otherwise, if he had his mane on he would be more attractive and he will certainly measure out of weight classes.  He would be too light of bone as a maxi.  Personally I like him, he looks like he could do every job put in front of him.  At riding club level he could be successful and give lots of competitive fun.

The overbent and pushed onto his forehand is fixable. He is worth viewing and he won't be on the market for long, especially if he hacks out in heavy traffic without batting an eyelid.  Photos are of course, misleading, are his front feet flat/low heeled ? and below his knees look suspect.

Assuming he was four this summer, he is guaranteed to grow on and fill out.  If the OP wants a useful allrounder he is well worth a visit. If he was an Irish import he could have hunted as 3 year old, that is normal in Ireland.  As always vet him well and pay what you consider he is worth.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am feel quite embarrassed at the suggestions that my thoughts are required.  But here goes.

If his temperament is as advertised, he will fetch a decent price.  He is not a cob, show or otherwise, if he had his mane on he would be more attractive and he will certainly measure out of weight classes.  He would be too light of bone as a maxi.  Personally I like him, he looks like he could do every job put in front of him.  At riding club level he could be successful and give lots of competitive fun.

The overbent and pushed onto his forehand is fixable. He is worth viewing and he won't be on the market for long, especially if he hacks out in heavy traffic without batting an eyelid.  Photos are of course, misleading, are his front feet flat/low heeled ? and below his knees look suspect.

Assuming he was four this summer, he is guaranteed to grow on and fill out.  If the OP wants a useful allrounder he is well worth a visit. If he was an Irish import he could have hunted as 3 year old, that is normal in Ireland.  As always vet him well and pay what you consider he is worth.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Alice- I have just emailed you as well. I will go and see him and take it from there.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 October 2015)

amymay said:



			He was on Graham Norton last night. Very funny guy.
		
Click to expand...

Crazy brave to do an impression of de Niro with the man himself sat right by him!! :eek3:



hihosilver said:



			Yes and I have reported this
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, for what, exactly? How utterly ridiculous. 

My horse is about as safe as you can get without having an automaton. He went through the kevins when 7, as I recall, nothing serious. I certainly didn't pay that kind of money for him. Safe does not have to mean stupid money, which is what they're asking for this horse.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Crazy brave to do an impression of de Niro with the man himself sat right by him!! :eek3:



Jesus, for what, exactly? How utterly ridiculous. 

My horse is about as safe as you can get without having an automaton. He went through the kevins when 7, as I recall, nothing serious. I certainly didn't pay that kind of money for him. Safe does not have to mean stupid money, which is what they're asking for this horse.
		
Click to expand...

its not about the money if he is what I want he will be worth every penny. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## siennamiller (3 October 2015)

Paint Me Proud said:



			please dont take this the wrong way but OP you clearly want to buy this horse as you are dismissing all the negative comments on here, so why did you ask? If you like him that much go and see him and buy him. If you dont mind paying over the odds and he ticks all your boxes (once you've viewed him, ridden him, had him vetted etc) then go for it.
		
Click to expand...

^^ this,

You've asked for advice, but you are dismissing all the negative comments.
If you want him, then go and see him, and buy him.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## hihosilver (3 October 2015)

siennamiller said:



			^^ this,

You've asked for advice, but you are dismissing all the negative comments.
If you want him, then go and see him, and buy him.
Let us know how you get on.
		
Click to expand...

I will let you know. I think what Alice said has been far the best post on this thread and a opinion that I really value.


----------



## Leo Walker (3 October 2015)

If your buying him because hes bombproof, dont! I have a bombproof cob. As a rising 3yr old I had to walk him across a dual carriageway to bring him in. So stand, wait for a gap, walk across, stand in the middle with 70mph lorries going by, walk across the next bit, get to the yard. Never had an issue other than a bit of a row one day about trying to snatch grass while we were waiting. I walked him up to a combine when the fields were being harvested, walked him up to huge trucks and heavy machinery fitting new water mains. Didnt bat an eyelid! Literally couldnt have cared less. 

As a 5yr old, hes a knob! Still safe enough to do pony rides for my 11yr old niece, because fundamentally hes a nice boy. But hes also a teenager and is push, push, pushing the boundaries. Its nothing any competent person couldnt cope with,, but my god its wearing! I have no doubt he will come out the other side an absolute superstar (so long as I keep him in check) but quite honestly its like wranglng an angry rhino most days! We are ok as I have all the time i the world to deal with it, but I really wouldnt want another horse waiting in the wings. I've lost track of the times we popped to  the yard to sort him out quickly, but instead its turned into a protracted session of minding your manners!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 October 2015)

OP I am no conformation expert etc...he looks "ok" to me but on a personal level he would have to have alot more wow about him for the price. I'm afraid I would pay even half of that for him, but that's me.


----------



## Spreebok (4 October 2015)

You can get what you're after in a horse for much less.

I swear everything and it's dog has 'HOYS Potential' now a days...


----------



## Fun Times (4 October 2015)

Spreebok said:



			You can get what you're after in a horse for much less.

I swear everything and it's dog has 'HOYS Potential' now a days...
		
Click to expand...

Not quite everything. Some are "2* event horses" in the making...


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (4 October 2015)

I think he's nice, and that's it. Has a kind eye in my view. Cob? - No. HOYS potential? - Absolutely not. 'Unflappable'? - Very hard to tell at his age. Don't like his way of going at all, BHV in all the schooling pics. Conformation pic isn't great, he's tied in at the knee, so a conformation defect. I also don't like the look of his hooves. He could turn out to be a great leisure horse, but I don't think you'd go far competing with him. Also, personally I think he's done a bit much for his age.

If you really like him (which seems to be the case), go and see him, but don't let your heart rule your head. What about your other horse? Will you have time for two? 

If you want my honest opinion, there are far nicer horses out there OP, for a lot less money. He's OK, but nothing brilliant. Are you looking for another horse, or did he just catch your eye?


----------



## Luci07 (4 October 2015)

Reading this post through reminds me why I never ever post photos of my horses! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it's a shame this horse has been ripped to pieces so much. AA's analysis was fair.


----------



## ester (4 October 2015)

TBF lots of people have said what AA has, that he isn't a cob (which he is being sold as) and would possibly make a nice RC allrounder type but that the OP should have a good look at his front legs in real life. 

What people say about other's horses does rather depend on the situation, this horse belongs to a dealer who is very much trying to upsell, I don't see it as a bad thing to inject a bit of realism about him - The OP could have been wanting a LW show cob as far as we knew at the start of the thread- given that she highlighted the fact he had hoys potential in her first post.


----------



## risky business (4 October 2015)

Tbh I don't think it matters what horse you post on here they always get ripped to shreds. 

Personally I wouldn't pay a lot of money for any cob but that's just my preference. You clearly like the horse OP I think your dismissing of negative comments says as much.

Just go see him and judge the horse you find in front of you. You can pay great sums of money and have something with perfect conformation and it still end up useless..


----------



## ester (4 October 2015)

No, they really don't, sometimes people are over critical but a potential purchase was posted just the other day which invited mostly good comments.


----------



## flirtygerty (4 October 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			Mine was lovely as a 4yr old, as a 5yr old hes a very different horse! Hes found 5th gear and he wants to go, go, go all the time. Medium trot is his favourite party trick at the minute, whether its asked for or not. We've also had lots of issues to work through on the ground as he is pushing boundaries left right and centre. I have no doubt he will settle down so long as I keep on top of him, but there are times I would cheerfully hand him over to the gypsies and walk away without a backwards glance!
		
Click to expand...

This, my cob was great at 3&4yr old, placed every time at shows, old head on young shoulders, didn't put a foot wrong on the ground or under saddle, now a 5yr old he's horrible, bolshy at best, constantly testing his known boundaries, I don't know this thug and have taken him back to basics and taking no crap from him


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 October 2015)

I think that people are more critical of potential purchases when compared to owned horses (unless a conformation critique has been asked for by the owner) and that that is how it should be. I've posted a fair few photos of my horse with a bench knee and no-one had ever been rude about his leg, in fact I don't think that anyone has ever mentioned it.

The 'fault' with the horse in the OP isn't really the horse itself, rather the stretched truth in the ad.


----------



## Boulty (4 October 2015)

I don't like the look of his front feet (I'd take a good look at them if you view him) / knees or how overbent he is in most of the pics.  The feet and the overbending are both fixable with the right input from the right professionals.

I do think he is being advertised as something he can't quite measure up to and so if over priced for what he is and his age.

That said if his temperament is as they describe and he's been out and seen a bit of the world and not been phased by it then worth a look if he ticks the boxes you want ticking.

The most expensive part of horses is the upkeep rather than the purchase price anyway so if paying over the odds is something you can live with (I'm from Yorkshire, such things annoy me greatly!) then go ahead.  I'd highly doubt they'll come down to a totally realistic price but they'll prob have some wriggle room built into the figure they have him on at


----------



## kassieg (5 October 2015)

if you want a blue & white I much prefer this http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...enshire/carmarthen/seriously-nice-472764.html

you can't tell if anything is bombproof at 4. Mine was a dope on a rope at 3 & 4 could have literally let off a bomb next to her with no reaction, 5 she was a nutter & now at 6 she is sane again but not as she was at 4, just safe, will still have a spook at stupid things but tractors etc pose no issues. If you want something confirmed safe buy a 7 year old plus


----------



## Leo Walker (5 October 2015)

kassieg said:



			if you want a blue & white I much prefer this http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...enshire/carmarthen/seriously-nice-472764.html

Click to expand...

Funny you should post him, I've been drooling over his ad this morning!


----------



## paddi22 (5 October 2015)

yep, much prefer that one. looks like a happy character that has not been messed with too much. Much prefer ads like that instead of the other one which was an over-priced, very average cob who's been fiddled with and hyped-up description for an ad.


----------



## ester (5 October 2015)

He does look smart, and well started.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 October 2015)

Are we forming an orderly queue for the rising 4 year old ?!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 October 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Are we forming an orderly queue for the rising 4 year old ?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes please lol


----------



## Goldenstar (5 October 2015)

Oh yes I saw that one earlier as well looks like a lovely project for someone .


----------



## hihosilver (6 October 2015)

I do like him as well but a long way to go! am seeing Puck on Friday so we shall see!


----------



## Annagain (6 October 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Are we forming an orderly queue for the rising 4 year old ?!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing orderly about my queuing. I'm closer than you lot, will race you there!  

....except I vowed never to have another grey, struggle to keep my two in enough work and probably wouldn't do a youngster justice. If I was looking though....

ETA - OP seriously consider how much extra work greys are. I have two and spend far more time scrubbing than actually riding! I really am never having another.


----------



## hihosilver (6 October 2015)

annagain said:



			Nothing orderly about my queuing. I'm closer than you lot, will race you there!  

....except I vowed never to have another grey, struggle to keep my two in enough work and probably wouldn't do a youngster justice. If I was looking though....

ETA - OP seriously consider how much extra work greys are. I have two and spend far more time scrubbing than actually riding! I really am never having another.
		
Click to expand...

Grey horses are my favourite. I have one but he is a grey roan so a bit easier!


----------



## Speedyfluff (6 October 2015)

kassieg said:



			if you want a blue & white I much prefer this http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...enshire/carmarthen/seriously-nice-472764.html

you can't tell if anything is bombproof at 4. Mine was a dope on a rope at 3 & 4 could have literally let off a bomb next to her with no reaction, 5 she was a nutter & now at 6 she is sane again but not as she was at 4, just safe, will still have a spook at stupid things but tractors etc pose no issues. If you want something confirmed safe buy a 7 year old plus 

Click to expand...

He does look gorgeous but ridden on a very short rein in a Cheltenham gag at age four! Good grief!


----------



## cavalo branco (6 October 2015)

I love greys!! My two aren't endlessly scrubbed except for a party and a few extra tail washes, they stay clean enough. Nothing beats a good grey for temperament....except possibly a dun.
Now form an orderly queue to tell me I'm wrong!!!


----------



## Pie's mum (6 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Grey horses are my favourite. I have one but he is a grey roan so a bit easier!
		
Click to expand...

They aren't that much easier..... The blue bits show poo and grass stains!! And this one looks as though it might grey out so in a few years the blue bits may have faded to white hair on black skin!! 
I love my blue and white boy to the ends of the earth but if I get another it will be an easier keep clean colour scheme!


----------



## applecart14 (6 October 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Buy a gorgeous blue and white 4 years old cob with a temperament to die for. Hoys potential. Hunted to date and was well behaved. Very tempted! but he is £5250! is this too much? how do people manage with 2 horses? x
		
Click to expand...

My question wouldn't be 'how to people manage?', it would be 'how to people afford two?' I think that's what you have to look at. Mine costs me around £100 - £110 per week.  I know I couldn't afford two and with the uncertaintity of being between temp contracts when one finishes its a nightmare of worrying!  I am already thinking about next March when this site has been built and the job handed over to the client. Where or what do I do next?  I couldn't bear the thought of doing that with two, its stressful enough with one.


----------



## Annagain (6 October 2015)

cavalo branco said:



			I love greys!! My two aren't endlessly scrubbed except for a party and a few extra tail washes, they stay clean enough. Nothing beats a good grey for temperament....except possibly a dun.
Now form an orderly queue to tell me I'm wrong!!!
		
Click to expand...

I wish mine did. This is how one of mine looks most of the time. (sorry I know I've posted it a lot) You always expect a bit of extra work with a grey but he is beyond. If he gets too hot under a rug he removes it - in 7 pieces if necessary! The other's not so bad but every time I take one somewhere I need at least 2 hours extra to get him ready and I simply can't manage to get the two ready for anything other than a lesson on the same day. 



















And when he's not muddy, he's yellow


----------



## hihosilver (6 October 2015)

Pie's mum said:



			They aren't that much easier..... The blue bits show poo and grass stains!! And this one looks as though it might grey out so in a few years the blue bits may have faded to white hair on black skin!! 
I love my blue and white boy to the ends of the earth but if I get another it will be an easier keep clean colour scheme!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I am just lucky my boy keeps himself clean!


----------



## hihosilver (6 October 2015)

annagain said:



			I wish mine did. This is how one of mine looks most of the time. (sorry I know I've posted it a lot) You always expect a bit of extra work with a grey but he is beyond. If he gets too hot under a rug he removes it - in 7 pieces if necessary! The other's not so bad but every time I take one somewhere I need at least 2 hours extra to get him ready and I simply can't manage to get the two ready for anything other than a lesson on the same day. 



















And when he's not muddy, he's yellow 





Click to expand...

Lovely horses! I do love greys! maybe because mine is a dark grey he is easier! I know he will go white!


----------



## [59668] (16 October 2015)

Wondering how the viewing went


----------



## Feathered (16 October 2015)

[59668] said:



			Wondering how the viewing went
		
Click to expand...

So am I, after having just spend my lunch break reading all about it ;-)


----------



## Feival (16 October 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			Funny you should post him, I've been drooling over his ad this morning!
		
Click to expand...

This one is really nice, the original one was not.


----------



## Indy (16 October 2015)

I think he looks nice.  Would I spend 5 grand on him - no because I haven't got that sort of money....if I had and I liked him as much as you seem to then yes i probably would.

As for having more than one horse I've found that 2 or even at a push 3 is manageable - but then I've managed to end up with 7 ......2 or 3 is a walk in the park!


----------



## ahorseandadog (16 October 2015)

Seems okay but is way too expensive.


----------



## rachk89 (16 October 2015)

Well you are being ripped off if you pay 5grand but that's your choice if you don't mind that. He is alright but 5grand for a hacking horse? Bit extreme, I mean he can't show.

Keep in mind like others have said he will probably in a year or so start being silly and require 'retraining' almost to behave. My horse started that phase recently but he has also quickly realised he gets point blank ignored and made to work harder so he is getting over it quickly.


----------

